# LeiniePrincess visit!



## PolishWineP (Jan 3, 2007)

The LeiniePrincess is here for wine and jerky!




We're having a Spanish Rioja with jerky. She and Bert posed for everyone.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2007)

MMMMMMMMM, venison jerky! Hey wait a minute, that looks like a commercial wine!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 3, 2007)

Nope! That's ours! (kit)


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Jan 3, 2007)

Now Wade, I don't need any smarty-pants comments from you! Bert and the PWP gave me free wine...what was I supposed to do? Turn it down? I think I could get kicked off of the forum for shenanigans like that!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2007)

Thata girl, I take it back then!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2007)

LeinieP, Turning down free wine is Alchohol Abuse!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to see such good looking happy faces....How about a photo of THE Polish Wine Princess?????


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, I agree, where are *you* pwp?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 3, 2007)

Should be someone there to run the camera so we can see you....we have all showed our mugs....


----------



## smurfe (Jan 3, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Nice to see such good looking happy faces....How about a photo of THE Polish Wine Princess?????




A photo just wouldn't do it. You just have to meet her in person to truly appreciate the Princess!






Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 4, 2007)

smurfe said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see such good looking happy faces....How about a photo of THE Polish Wine Princess?????
> ...



I have met the Princess too....what a nifty lady...she graciously came to visit me last summer when I was recovering from surgery and getting Chemo...she was also recovering from surgery...so we had a cup of tea and compared miseries...it was great fun...We are planing on going over here before spring rush and have a 'chin-wag' with them....


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Jan 4, 2007)

The PWP was much too busy using her photgraphic "skills" to join in. Maybe I can snag one for everyone.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 4, 2007)

It's been loads of fun having another princess in the house!



I promise that we'll get a picture of me on the forum tonight. We're going to do a Wine of the Week tonight! More impressions of a wine!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> It's been loads of fun having another princess in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that we'll get a picture of me on the forum tonight. We're going to do a Wine of the Week tonight! More impressions of a wine!




I thought that you were the Cheese Frau!












By the way, where did you find such a picture?


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 4, 2007)

Appleman, you may be in SERIOUS trouble


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 4, 2007)

No, I'm not the Cheesefrau.



All I did was Google cheese images. My answer to most every question not related to wine. Google it!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2007)

Aw shucks- now I will have to wait to see your picture and another of your delicious meals.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

Most camaras have a self timer. That what I do.


----------



## redwineleo (Jan 4, 2007)

PWP...what's the decoration on Bert's wine glass? I have a few I collected from Napa trips, one of which looks awfully similar to Bert's. It was from Cakebread Cellars. Pretty high end stuff (the Cakebread), but a treat for special occassions.


----------



## masta (Jan 4, 2007)

The LeiniePrincess and the PWP together will be like looking at twin sisters...


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 4, 2007)

Masta,
You're so sweet! And, you're so close! More like Mother/Daughter!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey PWP, wheres my dinner plate, I'm getting hungry here!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 4, 2007)

Leinie Princess was here for dinner tonight and we had a wine from Nothern Winos. We had their Apple Raspberry, A Table Wine. Mmmm....




Leinie Princess said it was flavorful with a tart apple zing. Bert said it has a tart apple flavor. The PWP said it had a tart apple flavor with good body.
It was served with Breaded pork chops, safron rice, aspargus, lefse and blackberries for dessert.










And yes, if you haven't already figured it out, the LeiniePrincess is our daughter. She's "home" for the first time since June, and we're more than glad to have her home. She and her brother have been having a great time tonight.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 4, 2007)

redwineleo said:


> PWP...what's the decoration on Bert's wine glass? I have a few I collected from Napa trips, one of which looks awfully similar to Bert's. It was from Cakebread Cellars. Pretty high end stuff (the Cakebread), but a treat for special occassions.


That glass was a give-away from Vintner's Wine Cellar, where I first got Poor Bert into making wines. You get a free glass with each kit that you "make" there. We got a lot of glasses before we started making wine at home.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

I still dont see a picture of PWP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



But at least I'm full now, Thanks for dinner!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 4, 2007)

The LeiniePrincess aka my daughter and I had fun tonight.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, Well Well, there she is. Nice to fianally meet you!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2007)

Well it sure is good that LeiniePrincess has that printed sweatshirt on so I know it's her otherwise I couldn't tell who is who in the picture!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice picture of leinie and her sister, but where is Mom?


----------



## Pepere (Jan 5, 2007)

PWP, Finally we meet the "Princess' " and the author of the weekly dinner and wine tasting. Dinner looks superb dahling and as always deeelish. I'll have to do porkchops this weekend, smothered maybe with a bottle of my Pinot Grigio. 


Great pic!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking GOOD Girls!!!


----------



## kutya (Jan 5, 2007)

I thought they were sisters as well..... nice pictures. thank you.


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Jan 5, 2007)

Well kids, it was great to be home. I will continue to post once I return to WA, but I do have a comment to add first. You all make me sick with the butt-kissing that has been going on here!!



Do you all owe the PWP money? I know we look alike, but really, with the sister comments!?! Come on! 


PS
I'm in big trouble now!*Edited by: LeiniePrincess *


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 5, 2007)

Ah yes, the gentle flower that is my daughter!



Ladies and gentlemen! Isn't she sweet!



But now that she's gone, my holidays are over and on Monday I have to go back 40 hrs a week!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2007)

At least you had a vacation. I finally get one this year. As I started
a new job last Jan. Before that I worked as a shop foreman where a
former coworker and I started a stair company. He owned and I got it
off the ground. Together we really got it going in 6 years but he just
didnt want to offer me anything to keep me there, not even 1 paid
vacation. So last year I left and am now just a regular worker bee!
Less stress, more money and better benefits, and I finally get a paid
vacation, Ahhhhhh!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 6, 2007)

I have to admit that I mostly enjoy being a worker bee. I go to work, do my job, leave it there and come home. And I'm up to 4 weeks of vacation a year!



Of course I can never compete with what old Stinkie has for time off, but a princess can always dream!
I have 1 last picture of the Leinie Princess to share with all of you. The best part of her visit here was that she and her brother got some time together. 






What do you think? Were they glad to see each other?


----------

